# FAT BOY 2012 CHALLENGE: project 65,000 miles



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

it seems we've run into some problems with order of posts and such... we've had a board member that has been generous enough with his time to do an audit of our millage... it's some 7 pages in or so but i'm going to post the quote here as the very first post... PLEASE follow his instructions... to keep the flow of this thread going for the rest of the year... also stop by cautery's post and bump him on rep... if anyone deserves some respect power he does...



cautery said:


> 36,995.59 <--- Audited CORRECT TOTAL as of 1223 hrs CDT, 08/20/2012.
> 
> Please use this total when posting next mileage addition. I just spent 3 hours auditing the mileage in this thread. I ignored totals and simply added each unique mileage addition from all 700+ posts. I am documenting the audit information I obtained below.
> 
> ...


yes i'm cutting/pasting from last years only to change the numbers that apply... so sue me :cornut::cornut::cornut:

well it's a new year again.... Last year we busted the door down on the with over 900 posts (down from 1200 the year prior but still many more miles then the prior year), over 21,000 page view (up from 19,000 the year prior) and killed the 50,000 mile goal we'd set by over 5,000 miles (over 55,000 miles), thats more then 2 complete rides around the globe.

once again you blew past the goal of 50k miles so this year we're going to bump it up again to 65,000... it's A LOT of miles but if everyone posts up ALL of their rides i'm sure we can do it once again (and hey I even have a bike again so I can be part of it once again :thumbsup: lol

rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT

if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total..

here is last years http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...11-challenge-project-50-000-miles-676639.html


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Back for another year with *10.23* wicked cold road miles. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

2 laps of stocksdale walnut woods on the MTB 12.4 miles

Total: 22.63


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

18.63 + 63 = 81.63:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Redid the math, total is *85.63*miles.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

85.63 +44.03 = 129.66 
sufferfest...it was great!


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

Just to help prime the pump on this new year:

129.66 + 16.6 = 146.26


----------



## pjskibm (Mar 16, 2011)

146.26 + 18.25=164.51 Happy New Year!


----------



## pjskibm (Mar 16, 2011)

Me again 164.51 + 10.22 = 174.73


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Went on short ride tonight. 174.73+5=179.73


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

*South Lake Washington Ride*

Yesterday (1/2/2012) - 179.73 + 13.76 = 193.49


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

193.49 + 12.63 = 206.12

Trainer.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

206.12 + 7.01 = 213.13

trainer warmup


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

213.13+17.1=230.23


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

230.23+15.01= 245.24


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

245.24+4.9= 250.14


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

250.14 + 60.84 = 310.98

back from sedona!


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

310.98 + 15.28 = 326.26


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

326.26+2=328.26 Got in a couple miles on the stationary


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

In northern Michigan so all trainer miles but.

328.26 + 67.1 = 395.36


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

395.36 + 4.5** = 399.86

** felt much colder/longer with a 7 yr old, took him on his first single-track experience!


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

399.86 + 41.1 = 440.96

Finished today's ride and realized too late that I was 295 footies short of 10k for the week. I may have to do a short ride tomorrow just for principle.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

440.96 + 5 = 445.96

took the SS out for the first time.... lots of walking/pushing... but good to be out there all the same


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

445.96 + 7.31 sweet, steep, singletrack = 453.27


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

453.27+14=467.27


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

467.27 + 3.91 = 471.18


----------



## krispy addiction (Jan 8, 2012)

471.18 + 22.2 =293.38

70 degrees in January in North Carolina. Hard to believe. What a great day to ride!


----------



## krispy addiction (Jan 8, 2012)

oops 493.38


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

Another indoor training ride.

493.38 + 32.2 = 525.58


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

525.58+trainer 6+kill creek 6.4+trainer 6+smithville 12.9=556.88


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

556.88 + 13.3 = 570.18

On my last contribution I was whining about being 300 feet short of 10k for the week. So to remedy that I did another 13.3m w/ 1848 ft this evening. 11,553 for the week! I don't think I'll be making a habit of that


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

570.18 + 4.8 = 574.98


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

574.98 + 78.15 = *653.13*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

653.13+22.58=*675.71*


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

675.71 + 96.51 = *772.22*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

772.22 + 18 = 790.22


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

790.22 + 100.61 = *890.83* miles.

Traded one day on the bike for shoveling snow, yay. :skep:


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

890.83 + 5.6 = 896.43

Summit Ridge ride. Slow due to slick roots.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

896.43 + 13 = 909.43


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

as soon as I decide on a bike I'm in:thumbsup:


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

909.43 + 7.27 = 916.7


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

916.7 + 5 = 921.7

Getting used to new bike around neighborhood 

Jon


----------



## krispy addiction (Jan 8, 2012)

921.7 + 26.3 = 948

Hill Repeats indoors.... Ouch!


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

948+8=956


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

More indoor training

956 + 32 = 988


----------



## DP2019 (Sep 29, 2011)

988 + 4.52 + 5.99 + 4.5 (indoor) = 1003.1!!


----------



## krispy addiction (Jan 8, 2012)

1003.1 + 22 = *1025.1*

speed intervals... what a way to start the day


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

1025.1 + 5.9 = 1031


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

1031 + 3.31 = 1034.31

Brought my bike to work and rode around the yard during lunch time 

Jon


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

1034.31 + 14.3 = 1048.61


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

1048.61 + 9.12 = 1057.73


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

124 miles year to date...

1057.73 + 124 = 1181.73


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

2 rides done. One road and one mountain...

1181.73+13.31+14.38 =1209.42


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

1209.42 + 2.85 = 1212.27

Another lunchtime work ride


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

1212.27+4.72= 1216.99 total

rode my new bike home from the shop


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

1216.99+20=1236.99


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

More indoor training.

1236.99 + 32.01 = 1269


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Road miles split over two days.

1269 + 25.54= 1294.54


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

1,294.54 + 14 = 1,308.54


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

1,308.54 + 66.15 = 1374.69


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1374.69+ 17 = 1391.69. Tested out the new elixir 9s tonight!!


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

1391.69 + 13 mi = 1404.69


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

1404.69 + 15= 1419.69


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

1419.69 + 43.3 = 1462.99


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

1462.99 + 4.7 = 1467.69


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

1467.69 +152.74 = *1620.43*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

1620.43 + 10 miles mtb + 30 miles road = 1660.43


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

1034.31+ 24.27 = 1058.58

this is the last 3 rides totalled


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

1058.58 + 4.58 = 1063.16

Neighborhood ride


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Total is *1689.28* miles.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Total is *1689.28* miles.


I was wondering if anyone else checked the math on this thing :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

delete post


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Total is *1689.28* miles.


Uhhhhhh, does this mean your miles added to previous total equals 1689.28????????

Format is to show old total plus your addition equals new total...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ebnash said:


> Uhhhhhh, does this mean your miles added to previous total equals 1689.28????????
> 
> Format is to show old total plus your addition equals new total...


No, there was a snafu in the mileage total. *1689.28* miles is the correct total to date to the best of my knowledge. Feel free to correct it if it is not.


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

1689.19 + 6.1 = 1695.29


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Corrected Total = 1689.19
*
I went through and added all the raw mileage numbers.... TWICE! This is the current corrected total. If we need to audit again, we can start from here.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

cautery said:


> *Corrected Total = 1689.19
> *
> I went through and added all the raw mileage numbers.... TWICE! This is the current corrected total. If we need to audit again, we can start from here.


Agreed. *1689.19* miles. Thank you.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Agreed. *1689.19* miles. Thank you.


No problem... now I am going out to ride to help get us up over the 2000+ total we need. We gotta pick up the pace... We have to average 2939.19 miles per week to make our goal... and we are big-time behind right now.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

cautery said:


> No problem... now I am going out to ride to help get us up over the 2000+ total we need. We gotta pick up the pace... We have to average 2939.19 miles per week to make our goal... and we are big-time behind right now.


I tally it as 1250 miles needed per week , 1250 x 52 = 65,000. Were doin okay, no worries.

*1689.19* miles total.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I tally it as 1250 miles needed per week , 1250 x 52 = 65,000. Were doin okay, no worries.
> 
> *1689.19* miles total.


1689.19 + 11.2 = 1700.39 new bike, stock saddle almost had me walking at the end, so just locked out the fork and stood/stomped. my preferred saddle didn't arrive before the weekend, watcha gonna do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

carrlf said:


> 1689.19 + 6.1 = 1695.29


This one got lost in the mix...

so adding 6.1 to latest total from above...

1700.39 + 6.1 = 1706.49


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Now mine 

1706.49 + 35 = 1741.49


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1741.49 + 187.11 = *1928.60* miles.


----------



## krispy addiction (Jan 8, 2012)

1928.6 + 28.0 = *1956.6*

Hill work. Unfortunately never enough to compare to ORAMM!


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

1956.6 +100 miles since the start of the year

*= 2056.6 miles*


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

2056.6 + 24.5 in the past 2 weeks

= 2081.1


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

2081.1 + 4.5 = 2085.6


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

2085.6 + 7.1 = 2092.7

Trainer this morning


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

2092.7 + 11 = 2103.7

Spinning class tonight.


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

2103.7+13.56 = 2117.26

Short On-Off road ride.


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

2117.26 + 31.0 = 2148.26

Off the bike until Monday :sad:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

2148.26 + 20 = 2168.26. 2 amazing night rides in the uwharrie national forest!


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

2168.26 + 60.26 = *2228.52*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

2,228.52 + 21 = 2,249.52


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

10.9 + 2249.52 = 2260.42


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

2260.42 + 20 = 2280.42


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

2280.42 + 232.69 = *2513.11*


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

467.27+10.4=477.67


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

2513.11 + 10.4 = 2523.51

Corrected for current total mileage!!!



Qubo_2408 said:


> 467.27+10.4=477.67


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

2523.51 + 30.2 = 2553.71. Had a pretty good week


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

2553.71 + 23 = 2576.71


----------



## DP2019 (Sep 29, 2011)

2576.71 + 5.23 = 2581.94


----------



## krispy addiction (Jan 8, 2012)

2581.94 + 22.5 = *2604.44*

Intervals baby.... Intervals


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

Installed cheapo computer last night to keep track of my mileage and got some urban road miles in learning to use clipless pedals :eekster:

2604.44 + 17.8 = *2622.24*


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

2622.24 + 9.79 = *2632.03*

New road bike


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

2632.03+ 26.6 = 2,658.63


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

2658.63 + 2.38 = 2661.01

Rain has gone away, therefore I was able to ride during lunch.

Jon


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

2661.01 + 9.86 = 2670.87


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

While At Rome said:


> 2661.01 + 9.86 = 2670.87


2670.87 + 8.58. First ride of the year...hopefully I'll be more active this year...going to try and make it my last as a clyde.

*2679.45*


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Did 5.5 yesterday, first ride on a new bike and furtherest I have even ridden. Hopefully I can keep this up.

2679.45 + 5.5 = 2684.95


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

2684.95 + 6.6 = 2691.55


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

2691.55 + 3.11 = 2694.66

More riding at lunch. Not sure I like the saddle on the bike. Going to go to the shop to see about getting a different one.


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

2694.66 + 6.35 = 2701.01
Got in a little ride before I had to watch my sick grandson while Mom went to work.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

2701.01 + 13.58 =* 2714.59*


----------



## DP2019 (Sep 29, 2011)

2714.59 + 7.03 = 2721.62


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

2721.62 + 5.25 = 2726.87

5.25 miles again omg I may have found something I can get into.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

2726.87 + 3.04 = 2729.91

Another lunchtime ride. Still not liking my saddle. Going to shop tomorrow to try different ones.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

2729.91 + 12.11 =* 2742.02*


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

2742.02 + 23.2 = *2765.22*


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

2765.22 + 15.1 = *2780.32*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

2780.30 + 20 = 2800.30. More epic night rides!


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

2800.30 + 119 = 2919.30:thumbsup:


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

2919.30 + 45.69 = 2964.99 
Got a Garmin 500 this week, 3 rides so far.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

2964.99 + 15.55 = *2980.54*

Beacon Hill, Lake Wash Blvd.


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

2980.54 + 16.7 = *2997.24*


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

2997.24 + 14 = 3011.24


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

3011.24+5=3016.24


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

Riding and not posting so 12 rides 364.5
New total 3380.74


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

3380.74 + 5 = 3385.74


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

3,385.74 + 25 = 3,410.74


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

3410.74 + 28.86 = 3439.60


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

3410.74 + 218.87 = *3629.61*

Going to try my first century in a couple weeks. I have the legs and hope my azz can take it.


----------



## krispy addiction (Jan 8, 2012)

2980.54 + 5.30 =* 2985.84*

hills on dirt

hell on dirt is coming soon. I registered as a Rhino.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Corrected total = *3663.77*


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

467.27+13.72=480.99


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

480.99 + 27.06 = 508.05


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

investorofmercy said:


> 467.27+13.72=480.99


3663.77 + 13.72 = *3677.49* miles.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

3677.49 + 27.06 = *3704.55* miles.

Please check to make sure you are viewing this thread in linear mode. If not in linear mode the posts do not appear in the same order.
I think that many posting to this thread are not viewing it in linear mode, so the discrepancy in mileage totals. TIA.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I did 8.2 yesterday at RPR. Way more effort than 30 on my roadie.

So when you fix the total, add in 8.2


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

3704.55 + 8.2 + 6.48 = 3719.23

Did 6.48 on Friday, really enjoying riding. Hope I stay in it.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

3719.23 + 3.07 = 3722.30

Riding during lunch. I like the new seat so far. Went from a WTB Vigo to WTB Pure. Time will tell.

Jon


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

3722.30+20.90=*3743.20*


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

3743.2 + 12.6 = *3755.8*


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

3755.8 + 11.15 = *3766.95*


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

567.27+12= 579.27


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

3766.95 + 12.0 = *3778.95* miles.


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

3778.95 + 19.75 = 3798.7


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

3798.7 + 6.8 = 3805.5


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

3805.5 + 12.57 = *3818.07*


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

3818.07 + 6 = *3824.07*


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

3824.07+50=*3874.07miles. *

I hope to be able to add a bunch more at day light savings time kicks in!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

sir_crackien said:


> 3824.07+50=*3874.07miles. *
> 
> I hope to be able to add a bunch more at day light savings time kicks in!


3874.07 + (my 180 miles for January)= 4054.07


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

4054.07 + 56.87 = 4110.94

It's been a long time, today is day 3 of my 30 days of riding.


----------



## cuatroXcuatro (Dec 1, 2010)

Just discovered this thread.
December 174 miles
January 274 miles
4110.94 + 448 = 4558.94


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

cuatroXcuatro said:


> Just discovered this thread.
> December 174 miles
> January 274 miles
> 4110.94 + 448 = 4558.94


I'm not sure you should add December's miles to this year's total.
I'll wait to the higher powers to chime in.

Woody


----------



## cuatroXcuatro (Dec 1, 2010)

I just realized my error and then saw your post. Correcting. Maybe my previous post can be deleted.
4110.94 + 274 = 4384.94


----------



## Slevinkelevra (Jan 20, 2012)

Took my new Cobia out today for 2 miles. First time on a bike in over 10 years

4384.94 + 2= 4386.94


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

4386.94 + 11.47 = *4398.41*


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

4398.41 + 8.4 = 4406.81


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

4406.81 + 16.5 = 4423.31


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

4423.31 + 551 = 4974.31
That's for January

Woody


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

4974.31 + 3.11 = 4977.42

Lunchtime ride.


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

4977.42 + 22.9 = *5000.32*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

5000.32 + 19.41 = 5019.73

long layoff. damn work!


----------



## Jonbread (Jan 26, 2012)

*53.03* miles of singletrack this year so far.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

5019.73 + 53.03 = *5072.76* miles.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

5072.76 + 4.14 = 5076.90

Lunch time ride. I am liking the WTB Pure saddle more than the WTB Vigo. Still getting used to riding period though.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

5076.90 + 5.2 = 5082.1


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

5082.1 + 13.6 = *5095.7*

Bike is in the shop for at least a week. It's gonna kill me :madman:


----------



## Jonbread (Jan 26, 2012)

6.5 miles of muddy, sticky single track


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

5095.7 +6.5+ 7.7=5109.9


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

5109.9 + 12.42 = *5122.32*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

5122.32+24.15=5146.47


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

5146.47+50.22=5196.69


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

5,196.69 + 31 = 5,227.69


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

5227.69 + 13.03 = *5240.72*


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

5240.72 + 29.53 = 5270.25


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

5270.25+5.4 = 5275.65


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

5275.65 + 225.70 = 5501.35


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

5501.35 + 28.45 = 5529.80


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

back in this year.

5529.80 + 11.5 = 5541.30


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

5541.30 + 12.27 = *5553.57*


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

5553.57 + 20.64 = 5574.21

Been doin too much damn road!


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

5574.21 + 52.65 = 5626.86

Missed one day due to rain. Been riding a lot on the road, maybe it's time to get another bike.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

5626.86 + 6.81 = 5633.67

Weekend ride. Think I have found my seat combination. WTB Pure and bicycle shorts lol. I was a happier camper.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

5633.67 + 13 = 5646.67


----------



## DP2019 (Sep 29, 2011)

Didn''t have a chance to post last week.

5646.67 + 14.88 + 13.76 = 5675.31


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

5675.31 + 10.8 this weekend = *5686.11*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

trdspectacoma said:


> 5675.31 + 10.8 this weekend = *5686.11*


+ 3.5 = *5689.61* from last week


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

quick ride tonight

+ 10.68 = *5700.29*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

5700.89 + 93.84 = *5794.13*

NOTE TO ALL:

Please put ONLY the math in the first line and NO SUBJECT... If you have comments to make, do so in a second paragraph.

That way the math is ALWAYS in the subject line on the threaded post display, and we can check it without having to click on individual posts...

Thanks!


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

5794.13+14.2=5808.33


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

5808.33 + 12.0 = *5820.33*


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

5820.33 + 4.09 = 5824.42

Lunchtime ride.


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

5824.42 + 8.33 = *5832.75*


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

5832.75 + 154.5 = 5987.25

I'm going to post monthly. That's Januarys total both road and off road


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

5987.25 + 9.87 = *5997.12*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 14.58 tonight = *6011.7*


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

6011.7 + 13.27 = *6024.97*


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

6024.97 + 30.4= *6055.37*


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

6055.37 + 9.94 = *6065.31*


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

6065.31 + 2.31 = 6067.62


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

6067.62+18=6085.62


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6085.62 + 15.3 = 6100.92


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

6100.92 + 9.32 =* 6110.24*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6110.24 + 16.4 = 6126.64

Not even March and we're over 6000, well done!


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

6126.64 + 301.1 = 6427.74

Been awhile since I've checked in. Lots of trainer miles, road miles and singletrack.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm joining in. YTD total 194.5 + 6427.74= 6622.24


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

6622.24 + 18.07 = *6640.31*


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

6640.31 + 71.9 = *6712.21
*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

6,712.21 + 38 = 6,750.21


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

6750.27+10=6760.21


----------



## Ice2fire (May 14, 2011)

6760.21+17.56=6777.77
Yesterday on the trainer.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

17.71 + 6777.77 = 6795.48


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

6795.48 + 8 = *6803.48*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

6803.48+16=6819.48

My personal total for the year 184.32


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

6819.48 + 172.79 = *6992.27*


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

6992.27 + 28.03 = 7020.30


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

delvermedic said:


> 6992.27 + 28.03 = 7020.30


7020.30+4.5 miles =*7024.80*


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

7024.80 + 12.40 = *7037.20*


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

7037.20 + 11.53 = *7048.73*


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

7048.73 + 12.25 = 7060.98


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

New member, first day out on new bike, road miles for now.

7060.98 + 5.54 = 7066.52


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

6.7 Tuesday and 29 Yesterday
7066.52 + 35.7 = 7102.22


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

7102.22 + 3.8 = 7106.02

quick road ride on the new bike... need to get everything fine tuned before I take it out on the trails... derailleurs are slightly off and I need to get my front end a little taller for my inflexible self...


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

7106.02 + 8.79 = 7114.81

Finally rode my bike to work yesterday. The combination of the WTB Pure saddle and the bike shorts seems to be working for me.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

7114.81 + 15.58 = *7130.39*

_(97.2 miles for me in 2012)_


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

7,130.39 + 15 = 7,145.39


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

7145.39 + 11.57 = 7156.96

My longest continuous ride so far. Was rather nice, but I was tired at the end.

68 miles so far on the new bike.


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

7156.96 + 44.2 = *7201.16*


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

7201.16 + 274.13 = *7475.29*

New mileage and hours personal best in a week

7days/10 rides/ just shy of 17 hours/ 90% road


----------



## pjskibm (Mar 16, 2011)

7475.29+28.20=7503.49 Great mountain bike ride today!


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I still haven't put on the computer yet but I have easily ridden another 250 miles

SO

7503.49+250=7753.49miles.


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

7753.49 + 17.49 = 7770.98

bad weather this week cut the miles down


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

7770.98 + 10 with the kids ( 9 & 7 but don't get to count their miles) = 7780.98

Great job everyone.
Very impressed with the mileage so far.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

7780.98 + 232.01 = *8012.99* miles.

I have been slacking the last couple of weeks, more to come. Great job everyone.


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

8012.99 + 6.2 = 8019.19

Today and yesterday.


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

8019.19 + 17.44 = *8036.63*


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

8036.63 + 46.54 = *8083.17*

(143.8 in 2012)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

8083.17 + 26.4 = 8109.57


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

8109.57 + 179.46 = 8289.03


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

8289.03 + 10.9 =*8299.93*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

8299.93+22=8321.93

Personal total 206.32


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

8321.93+10.12+5.42+11.20+16.86=8365.53


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

8365.53 + 8.94 = 8374.47

Another ride to work.


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

4.7 + 8374.47 = *8379.17*


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

8379.17 + 3 = 8382.17


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

I only managed 20 miles last week due to a cold.

8382.17 + 20 = 8402.17


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

8402.17 + 8.87 = 8411.04

Another ride to work


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

8411.04 + 20.74 = *8431.78*


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

8431.78 + 13 = *8444.78*


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

8444.78 + 130.62 = *8575.4*

These are my miles thru today. For the first time in over three decades I weigh under 200 lbs. I have dropped 35 since June and you guys and this challenge have inspired me a lot this year. My goal is to reach and maintain 185 lbs. If I fall off the wagon I will start posting again, if not, good luck in making the FBC 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

8575.4 + 17.95 = *8593.35*


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

8593.35 + 50.5 = *8643.85

*@Pitanan: Congrats on your progress and best of luck on making your future goals.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

8643.85 + 7 = 8650.85

took the 1/2 fat sawyer out for her maiden trail voyage... I'm 1/2 dead... but was nice to be out on the trail... looking forward to building back my stamina and handling skills


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

8650.85 + 36.78 = 8687.63


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

8687.63 + 21.2 = 8708.83


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

8708.83 + 18.20 =* 8727.03*


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

8708.03 + 28.3 = 8736.7

Tore the meniscus in my right knee this week so it will be a couple months probably before i get to contribute again. Keep it up fellas!


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

8736.7 + 44.36 = *8781.06*

(188.1 miles)


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

8781.06 + 6.0=8787.06


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

8781.06+22=8803.06

(228.32)


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

8803.06 + 9.58 = 8812.64

Nice Sunday ride, it kicked my butt.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

8812.64 + 11.54 = 8824.18

(199.7 Mi - If I had known I was that close I would have done .4 more )


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

EnduroT said:


> 8812.64 + 11.54 = 8824.18
> 
> (199.7 Mi - If I had known I was that close I would have done .4 more )


8824.18 + 89.90(miles for February)= 8914.08

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

8914.08 + 405.00 ( miles for February) = 9319.08

Woody


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

9319.08+200.00=9519.08 miles


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

9519.08 + 19.26 = 9538.34

(total: 218.9)


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

9538.34 + 10.4 =* 9548.74*

(229.3 miles)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

9548.74 + 8 = *9556.74*

(71,01 ytd)


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

9556.74 + 31.16 = *9587.90*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

9,587.90 + 11 = 9,598.90


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

9598.90 + 12.19 = 9611.09

Another gorgeous day here in the bay area, what better way to spend it than on a bike 

Jon


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

9611.09 + 13.89 =*9624.98*


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

9624.98 + 8.64 = *9633.62*


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so slack. Everything seems to be conspiring to keep me off my bike. Have snuck a bit of riding in, though.

9633.62 + 2.17 = *9635.79*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

9635.79+10=9645.79

(238.32)


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

9645.79 + 66.24 = 9712.03

Good Week for me!


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

9712.03 + 9.48 = *9721.51*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

9721.51 + 26.4 = *9747.91*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

9747.91 + 15.55 = *9763.46*


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

9763.46 + 72.34 = 9835.74



been slack in adding my mileage


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

9835.74 + 299.44 = 10135.18

more than a months miles in that. Keep forgetting to post them up here.


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

10135.18 + 5.4 = 10140.58


----------



## cuatroXcuatro (Dec 1, 2010)

Month of Feb, 280 miles. 10149.58 + 280 = 10420.48


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

10420.48 + 27.36 = *10447.84*

Nice weather in Seattle area the last few days....but back to the rain now.


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

10447.81 + 11.1 = 10458.91

Beautiful day here in Nor Cal.


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

10458.91 + 7 = 10465.91


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

10465.91 + 36.70 = *10502.61*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

10,502.61 + 20 = 10,522.61


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

10552.61 + 57.33 = 10579.94


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

10579.94+22+10601.94

(260.32)


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

10601.94 + 74.9 = *10676.84*

(304.3)


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

10676.84 + 16.29 = 10693.13

A nice Sunday ride, but now I am sick 8-(


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

10693.13 + 28.85 = 10,721.98


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

10721.98+ 13.3 = *10735.28*


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

10735.28 + 6 = *10741.28*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

20 for me today, but there's an extra 39 miles on this page that don't exist. Actual total, with my 20, is* 10722.28
*

(91,01 ytd)


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

10722.28+30=10752.28


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

10752.28 + 112.53 = 10864.81


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

10864.81 + 18.4 = 10883.21

On the road bike today.


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

10883.21 + 4.11 = 10887.32


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

10887.32 + 20.67 for me today = *10907.99*

(111,68 ytd)

Also, we're kicking ass and taking names this year. Last year, we were only @ 6675.76 by the end of 13 Mar 11.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

Yo! after a nice 19.24 ride in dupont state forest and a 4 mile climbing trainer ride at an embassy suites last weekend, we're at 10907.99+ 23.24 = 10931.23


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

10931.23 + 6.12 = 10937.35


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

10937.35 + 30.71 = 10968.06

another couple days. Also, I cleaned a climb last night that I haven't done since high school!


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

10968.06 + 21.5 = 10987.56 Nicely played Joules!


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

10987.56 + 29.9 = 11017.46

(334.1)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

11017.46 + 31.79 today = *11049.25*

(143,47 ytd)


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

11049.25 + 6.12 = 11055.37

I did my beginner road course again today.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

11059.17 +3.80 = *11059.17*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

11059.17 + 36.63 = 11095.8

road ride.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

11095.8 + 5.8 in the rain = *11101.6*

(149,27 ytd)


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

11,101.6 + 18.6 = 11,120.2

(352.8)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

11,120.2 + 41.5 = *11,161.7*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

11161.7+15=11176.7

(275.32)


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

11,176.7 + 19.59 = 11,196.29

Only a couple of weeks left of Clydesdaleship so I will contribute as much as I can until then.


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

*This morning...*

11,196.29 + 13.03 = 11,209.32

Awesome weather for a ride this morning...


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

32.53 + 11,209.32 = 11,241.85

Very nice long ride, 3h 49m, had to push myself to get out the door, but was 10 seconds faster on my average miles and avg speed increased from 8.4 to 8.6 over my 3h 30m ride last week. Small gains, but they make it worthwhile.


(385.3)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

11241.85+22=11263.85

(297.32)


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

11263.85+7.15 =*11271.00*


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

11271 + 25.95 = *11296.95*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

11296.95 + 25.49 = *11322.44*

South end of Lake Wash road ride. Cabin fever (Seattle) coming on strong....


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

11322.44 + 7.05 = *11329.49*

(156.32 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

11329.49 + 24.4 = *11353.89*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

11353.89 + 40.37 = 11394.26
more road riding.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

11394.26 + 45.03 today = *11439.29*

And that's my personal record for longest single ride.

(201.35 ytd)


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

11,439.29 + 10.73 = 11,450.02

Foggy morning...


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Nice work H3LlloN!

11,450.02 + 19.8 = 11,469.82

Broke 400! (405.1)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

11,469.82 + 653.83 = *12123.65* miles.

A months worth of mind numbing, soulless trainer miles.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

12123.65 + 173.82 = 12297.47


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

12297.47 + 9 = *12306.47*

A nice cool down ride after yesterday. Thanks, EnduroT!

(210.35 ytd)


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

12306.47 + 9.1 = 12,315.57 miles...

First outside ride of the year. Mostly road as our trails are EXTREMELY mushy after our record-breaking, early thaw in Northern Ontario. Yay.

More to come.

Ride on...:cornut:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

12,315.57 + 5 = 12,320.57

short ride out on the trail... still waiting on some parts to get my pavement pounder done so I can log more miles easier


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

12320.57 + 26.76 = *12347.33*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

12347.33 + 5.28 = 12352.61


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

12352.61+24.96=12377.57


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

12377.57 + 36.08 = 12413.65


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

12413.65 + 5.65 = 12419.3


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

12419.3 + 46.1 = *12465.4*


----------



## Dirtbiker148 (Mar 23, 2012)

33.9 miles at earls trails
12.9 miles at six mile run
7.5 miles at batchlors street. 
personal total = 54.3
12465.4+54.3= *12519.7*


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

12,519.70 + 13.29 = 12,532.99

Includes my first ever single track ride. What a blast!


----------



## Dirtbiker148 (Mar 23, 2012)

12,532.99+6.6 = 12 539.59


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

12539.59 + 58.01 = *12597.60*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

12597.60 + 26.1 = *12623.7*

In-city toolin around


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

9624.98+50=9674.98


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Qubo_2408 said:


> 9624.98+50=9674.98


not sure if this was a forum time warp or something... 
but lets assume Qubo meant to add to the latest total of 12623.7

12623.7 + 50 = 12673.7

plus mine for today: 
12673.7 + 10.1 = 12683.8


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

12683.8+12.1 = 12695.9


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

12695.9 + 28.42 = *12724.32 *


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

12724.32 + 9.09 = 12733.41


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

12733.41 + 9.94 (7.18 at dupont SF and 2.76 at farm) = 12743.35


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

12743.35 + 46.64 = 12789.99


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

12789.99 + 33.91 = *12823.90*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

12823.9+6= 12829.9


(303.32)


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

12,829.90 + 10.49 = 12,840.39


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

12840.39 + 256(March Total)= 13096.39


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

13,096.39 + 12.00 = 13,108.39


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

13108.39 + 66.16 = *13174.55*


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

13174.55 + 720.00 for March = 13984.55 (good month for me):thumbsup:

Here's a pic of my fully loaded TD bike. 100 mile, 6000 feet of climbing training ride on a beautiful March day.

Edited: I had a pic of the rig, but the moderator must have deleted it. I guess they don't want pics in the thread.

Woody


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

13,984.55 + 23.47 = 14,008.02


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

720 is insane  Nicely done.

Took a week off from training, and back at it feeling awesome.

14,008.02 + 44.7 = 14,052.72

(449.8)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

14,052.72 + 12.08 = *14064.8*

Some big March totals out there....


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

EnduroT said:


> 720 is insane  Nicely done.
> 
> Took a week off from training, and back at it feeling awesome.
> 
> ...


No lie! I was proud of my 250 for March! Guess I need to ride more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Frank TJ said:


> No lie! I was proud of my 250 for March! Guess I need to ride more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Gang,
I live in the Denver area and March is usually the snowiest month, but this March was the driest ever recorded. 
I'm training for the Tour Divide race in June so I need miles and miles and more miles.

Woody


----------



## GoIrish4663 (Apr 1, 2009)

14064.8 + 23 = 14087.8


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

14087.8 + 11.57 = 14099.37

after a week off...


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14099.37

+ 11.5 (dupont ride with wife) and 5.5 (2 laps here at the farm)

=14116.37


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

14116.37 + 50.0 = *14166.67*

March was a bust due to weather, travel, and starting a new job (yippee!). I had almost as many miles in the first week of April as I did the whole of last month. Now armed with a new scooter (Santa Cruz al TB/XT build) all I can say is: LET'S RIDE.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

14166.67 + 19.08 = 14185.75


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14185.75 + 55.2 = 14240.95


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

14240.95 + 125.32 = *14366.27*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

14,366.27 + 15 = 14,381.27


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

14,381.27 + 31.9 = *14,413.17*

( April = *58.9* / 2012 = *481.7*)


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

2980.54 + 110.31 = 3090.85 

Keep forgetting to post. (My Tracks aggregated stats since March)


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

3090.85 + 35 = 3125


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

all fixed.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

EnduroT said:


> _Are those your personal miles for the year Sdgreen?_
> 
> =14,413.17 (Total)
> + 3090.85 (Sdgreen)
> ...


Thanks for trying to fix the humongous screwup that was created 2 posts ago, but you go it wrong... Sdgreen didn't ride 3090.85 miles... He used a WRONG starting mileage... Sdgreen only rode 110.31 miles...

Don't try to fix it... I will post a fix to the main thread...


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*14558.48 Corrected Total!!!*

14,413.17 + 110.31 + 35 = *14558.48*


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

14,558.48 + 20 =* 14,578.48* (man 20 miles is forever on a bike strapped to a trainer)

(April: 78.9 / 2012YTD: 501.7)


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

14578.48 + 8.99 = 14587.47


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

14587.47 + 19 = 14606.47


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

225# Jan 1
203# This morning

As long as my CX counts...

14606.47 + 494 = 15,100.47


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

15,100.47 + 15 = 15,115.47

(April: 93.9 / 2012: 516.7 )


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

18.14 (to and around Mercer Island, Sunday) +
12.6 commute today = 30.74

15,115.47 + 30.74 = *15146.21*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

15146.21 + 12.22 =15158.43


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

15158.43 + 7.52 = 15165.95


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't let the rain slow me down this week...

15165.95 + 25.1 = 15191.05


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

15191.1 + 38.7 = *15229.8*


----------



## GiantClyde01 (Jul 4, 2009)

15229.8 + 8 = _15237.8_


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

15237.8 + 25.67 = *15263.47*

South End of the Lake (Washington)....<again>


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

15263.47+ 4.4 = 15267.87


----------



## petenugent (Dec 27, 2011)

15267.87 + 96.4 = 15364.27

Thats my year to date total as had a big accident and bust a few ribs just getting out again now so hopefully add a few more in than that.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

15364.27 + 11.45 ...Dupont State Forest..... including: Big Rock Cedar Rock, Burnt Mtn, Longside Trail, Pine Tree, -New- Cascade Trail, Wilkie, and more... = 15375.72


----------



## Deacon17 (Apr 16, 2012)

15375.72+20.4= 15396.12 
That's as far as I made it before this Clydesdale destroyed the left crank arm. I'll post more miles when I get my broke @$$ bike fixed.


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

15396.12 + 82.52 = *15478.64*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

15478.64 + 12 = 15490.64

road bike. Also swam 1/2 and ran 3.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

I will get in on this.

Here is what I got for the year so far mountain and road. 42.4

15490.64 + 42.4 = 15533.04


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

15533.04 + 32.26 = 15565.3


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

Going to try and be good about adding each ride, let's see how long I can keep this up.

15565.3 + 15.4 = 15580.7


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

Doing pretty good so far this week.

15580.7 + 27 = 15607.7


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

15607.7+15=15622.7

(318.32)


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

15622.7 + 5.5 = 15628.2


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

15,628.2 + 12.4 miles = 15,640.6 miles...

First 3 miles in slow-going mud. Stop to get some goop off, and the rest was dry, hard-pack. A good ride.


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

15640.6 + 13 = 15653.6


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

15653.6 + 8.86 = 15662.46


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

15662.46 + 20 = 15682.46


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

15682.46 + 15.4 = 15697.86

Ready for the rain to be done...


----------



## GoIrish4663 (Apr 1, 2009)

15697.86+32.86 = 15730.72


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Wednesday commute -> 11.33 + 
Today commute -> 10.98 = 22.31

15730.72 + 22.31 = *15753.03*


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

15753.03 + 789.32 = 16542.35

Been awhile since I've updated  Will be adding another 40 or so today but still a little chilly here.


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

16542.35 + 48.2 = 16590.55


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

16590.55 + 59.91 = *16650.46*


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

16650.46 + 12 = *16662.46*

Short little urban trail ride with my brother and nephew.


----------



## wickedpissa (Feb 23, 2012)

16662.46 + 11 = 16673.46


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

Had a lot of free time today and some energy. 

16673.46 + 42.65 (road miles) + 12.48 (single track) = 16728.59


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

16738.79 +10.2 for 2 weeks = *16738.79*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

16738.79 + 20.7 = *16759.49*


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

16759.49+45 = 16804.49


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

16804.49 + 14.04 (Harbison State Park, Columbia, SC) =16818.53


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

16818.53 + 4.62 (ride at the farm before I tweaked my chain) = 16823.15


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

16823.15 + 25.15 = *16848.3*


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

16848.3 + 33.0 = *16881.3*


----------



## jpodell (Sep 4, 2011)

16881.3+105.6 (January) + 211.95 (February) +258 (March) =17,456.85


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

17,456.85 + 11 = 17,467.85


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

17,467.85 + 4.32 (another ride here at farm.....dang it's some tough climbing) + 16.07 at Dupont State Recreational Area this am = 17488.24


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

17488.24 + 13.30 = 17501.54

For some one that did it last year - how does does our current mileage compare to last year?


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

17501.54 + 108.37 = 17609.91

Rides between 3/17 and 4/29


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

17609.91 + 33.7 = *17643.61*

South end of Lake Wash with the Mercer Island option.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

17643.61 + 20 = 17663.61


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

April miles - I only have a month left before the start of the TD:madman:

17663.61 + 547 = 18210.61

Woody


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

18210.61+

13.5 singletrack+
10.5 towpath trail

18234.61


----------



## ryansod (May 26, 2011)

18234.61+21= 18255.61

Tamarancho single track


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

18255.61 + 8 = 18263.61


----------



## Deacon17 (Apr 16, 2012)

18263.61 + 28.4 = 18,292.01


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

Deacon17 said:


> 18263.61 + 28.4 = 18,292.01


Havent updated since ive moved and these are only rides ive tracked on my phone.

18,292.01 + 12 + 16 + 6.4+ 5.3+ 23 +6.8 + 8.1 +12 +14 = 18395.61


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

18395.61 + 11.9 = *18407.51*

Commute


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

18407.51 + 15.35 = *18422.86*

Again with the commute.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

18422.86 + 4.14 = *18427.04*

Honest to goodness _*mountain*_ bike ride today! Black Diamond, WA


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

18427.04 + 8.80 = 18435.84


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

18435.84 + 65.75 = *18501.59*

Charity ride Southern CA.


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

18501.6 + 32.5 = *18533.1*


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

18533.1 + 78.64 = *18611.74*


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

18611.74 +25.65 miles for the week = *18637.39*


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

18,637.39 + 80.1 = *18,717.49*

Rough month, Dad died so behind in training. Pulled of a 50 miler on Saturday though.

(604.8 mi YTD)


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

yesterday and today after 2 years off the bike 13+17+18637.39=18667.39


----------



## petenugent (Dec 27, 2011)

EnduroT sorry to here about your dad. Hope you and your family are managing with the sad loss.

Getting a few more miles in, waiting for the sun so I can start to enjoy riding more.

18667.39 + various rides 75.3 = 18742.69 I think


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

18742.69 + 39.71 = *18782.4*

The rain seems to be mostly gone for good, and I don't have to travel anywhere for a while, so now it's ON

EnduroT, condolences to you and your family.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

18782.4 + 25.02 = 18807.42


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

18807.42 + 271.58 = 19,079

_(Jan 1st - May 9th)_

My YTD of miles on the Kinetic Trainer and Trails. I'll do my best to contribute my mileage.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

19,079 + 8.02 = 19,087.02

8.02 miles logged today on the Trainer.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

19,087.02 + 30.4 = 19,117.42

Light week on the trainer after the 50 miler last weekend. Finally eating right. Someday I'll sleep right.

(2012: 635.2 miles)


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

19,117.42 + 6 mile short rail trail night ride = 19,123.42


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

19123.42 + 40.15 = 19163.57


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

19163.57 + 24.01 = 19,187.58

Both yesterday's and today's rides at the trails.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

19,187.58 + 35 = 19,222.58


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

19,222.58 + 14 = 19,236.58


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

19,236.58 + 24.2 = *19260.7*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

19260.7 + 15.10 = 19275.80


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

19275.80 + 30.5 = 19,306.3
Nice 2 days of work.

(2012: 665.7 miles)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

19306.3 + 38.79 = *19345.09* 
S End of Lake Washington + Mercer Island


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

19345.09 + 93.90 = *19438.99*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

19438.99 + 26.4= *19465.39*

Yes, i've been totally slacking. Damn rain, which we need in TX, and spring select baseball....


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

19465.39 + 99.29 = 19564.68

Good weather seems here to stay and I'm loving it.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

19,564.68 + 6.37 = 19,571.05


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

Past few weeks...

19,571.05 + 32.8 = 19,603.85

Second edit, I am sucking at math tonight.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

19,603.85 + 12.01 = 19,615.86


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

19645.86 + 12.80 = *19628.66*


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

19628.66 + 6.6 = 19635.26


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

19,635.26 + 6.36 = 19,641.62


----------



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

late to this thread. 
so here's my year-to-date total. a mix of road and mtb.

19641.62 + 105.37 = 19746.99


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

19746.99 + 29.31 = 19776.3


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

19776.3+22=19798.3

(340.32)


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

19798.3 + 59 = 19857


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

19857 + 5.65 = 19862.65


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

21.41 (Friday commute) + 42.62 (N end of Lake Wash loop) = 64.03

19862.65 + 64.03 = *19926.68*

(388.97)

20K by this weekend for sure big guys!


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

19926.68+7=19933.68

(347.32)


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

19,933.68 + 25 = 19,958.68


----------



## rdd1986 (Mar 13, 2012)

19,958.68 + 2.92+4.32+6.98+5.48+4.57+3.45+8.03+5.99+2.27+3.69+8.21+3.99+6.64+9.72+6.42+3.68+5.76+5.56+11.61+6.29+7.74+5.53+10.09+5.5+4.35+3.71+5.41+3.64+5.28+5.21+5.78+5.35+6.57+5.2+5.18 = 20,158.8


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

20588.8+30=20618.8


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

20618.8 + 28.3 = *20646.3*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

20646.3 + 13.27 = *20659.57*


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

20659.57 + 40.2 = *20,699.77*

(2012: 705.9!!)

I really need to log in more miles.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

20,699.77 + 28.02 = 20,727.79.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

20727.79+10.56 =*20738.35*


----------



## Bignorthernmonkey (May 21, 2012)

Just joined the forum but I clocked 104 miles in the past 2 months
So 20738.35+104 = 20842.35


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

20842.35 + 20.57 = 20862.92


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

20862.92+22= 20884.92:thumbsup:


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

20884.92 + 57.50 = *20942.42*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

20942.42 + 14.55 = *20956.97*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

20956.97 + 12.15 = 20969.12


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

20969.12 + 15.35 = *20984.47*


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

20984.47 + 52.11 = 21036.58

I don't know what's going on with Randall256's post, but it's a duplicate of this post from earlier in the thread, and as such, I'm ignoring it in my total.


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

21036.58+11=20147.58


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

20147.58 + 37.64 = *20185.22*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

20185.22+12=20197.22

(352.32)


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

20,197.22 + 11.3 = 20,208.52.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

20208.52 + 12.54 = 20221.06


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

20221.06+12.5=20233.56


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

20233.56 + 24.97 = *20258.53*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

20,258.53 + 18 = 20,276.53


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

20276.53 + 340.43 = 20616.96


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

20616.96 + 14.14 = 20631.1


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

Just to finish the day out

20631.1 + 30.61 = 20661.71


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

20661.71 + 16.1 = 20,677.81


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

20,677.81 + 44.77 = *20722.58*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

20722.58 + 10.53 (Dupont State Rec. Area) = 20733.11


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

20,733.11 + 6.57 = 20,739.68


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

20739.68 + 167.44 = *20907.12*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

20907.12 + 28.38 =20935.50


----------



## tyler71385 (Jun 8, 2011)

20935.50+76ytd=*21,011.5*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

21,011.5 + 19.14 = 21,030.64

(353.85 ytd)


----------



## MyMacRocks (Apr 6, 2012)

21,030.64 + 23.12 = 21, 053.78


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

21053.78 +4.2 + 6.9 + 6.7 + 5.1 + 7.4 +6.8 = 21090.88


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

21090.88 + 67 = 21157.88


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

I want to join in and I know I reset my bike computer in February, can I just add my total number?


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

21157.88 + 54.2 = *21212.08*



paulrb02 said:


> I want to join in and I know I reset my bike computer in February, can I just add my total number?


I'm pretty sure that's fine, I've seen others just add a big number comprising their rides YTD or similar. I always add a few rides at a time.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

21212.08 + 16.90 = *21228.98*


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

21,228.98 + 15.5 = 21,244.48


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

21,244.48 + 12.7 = 21,257.18

(366.55 ytd)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

21,257.18 + 244.44 = *21,501.62* miles.

Single speed miles for May.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

21501 + 15.77 = 21517.39

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

21517.39 + 6 = 21523.39

(358.32)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

21523.39 + 7.63 = *21531.02*


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

21,531.02 + 27.42 = 21,558.44


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

21,558.44 + 6.36 = 21,564.80

(372.91 ytd)


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

21,564.80 + 470 (for May) = 22,034.80

Off for the Tour Divide, starts June 8th:thumbsup:.

Woody


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

22,034.80 + 182 = 22216.80

Rides from April 1 - May 31

New poster, but at 275, I think I fit the bill...


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

22216.8 + 16.3 = *22,233.1*

more later when I ride with my wife.:thumbsup:


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

22233.1 + 28.44 = 22261.54

(408.03 ytd)


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

22261.54 + 142.81 = *22404.35*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

22404.35 + 20.13 = 22424.48

(428.16 ytd)


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

22424.48+16.5+17.3=22458.28


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

22458.28 + 10.77 = *22469.05*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

22469.05 + 19.16 bike route @ beach on my urban assault bike = 22488.21


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

22488.21 + 16.88 = *22505.09*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

22505.09 + 20.44 = 22525.53

(448.6 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

22525.53+12.16= 22537.69


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

loving Holden Beach, NC nice bike routes on the island. I brought along my urban assault bike and rode 18.61 miles today 22537.69 + 18.61 = 22556.30


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

22556.30+20=22576.30 All road miles today, still it was a great day to ride.


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

22576.30 + 130.77 = *22707.07*


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

22707.07+427(April and May Total)= 23134.07


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

12.77 (commute) + 65 (club ride) = 77.77

23134.07 + 77.77 = *23, 211.84*

(605.79)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

23211.84 + 15 = 23226.84
(373.32)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

23226.84 + 4.83 (beer run at the beach) + 12.65 (vineyard loop) = 23244.32


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

23244.32 + 92.18 = 23336.5

Last two weeks of riding.


----------



## tyler71385 (Jun 8, 2011)

23336.5 + 5 (Quick Ride) = *23,341.5*


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

23,341.5 + 8 = 23,349.5


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23,349.5 + 44.45 = 23,933.95

(417.36 ytd)


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

23,933.95 + 5.25 = 23,939.2


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

23939.2 + 12 = 23951.2

(373.32+12=385.32)


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

23951.2+3.45 on my lunch break 

23954.65


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

23954.65+10

23964.65

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

23964.65+17.7+16.5=23,998.85


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

23998.85 + 35.80 = 24034.65

(484.40 ytd)


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

24034.65+2.94+.91

24038.5


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

24038.5 + 4.35 (farm loop with crash on log) + 15.59 (vineyard loop + Green River Highlands) = 
*
24058.44*


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

24058.44 + 236.64 = *24295.08*


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

24295.08+6 = 24301.08


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

24301.08 + 32 = 24333.08

(417.32)


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

24333.08+6.01

24339.09


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

24339.09 + 8

24347.09


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

24347.09 + 9.87 = *24356.96*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

24,356.96 + 38.47 = *24,395.43*

(455.83 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

24395.43 + 11 = 24406.43

428.32


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

24406.4 + 26.6 = *24433.0*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

24433.0 + 15.59 (dupont on leader) = *24448.59*

I always say where I ride so I can use this as a log for the year.....if anyone cares....


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

24448.59 + 8 = 24456.59


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

24456.59+4

24460.59


----------



## heitschj (Jun 25, 2012)

*Long Ride*

New to the forum. Got in 40 on my long ride of Satruday, 06/23/12.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

24460.59,+8.25 adding 40 from heitschj's post. It's going to be 107 here today, no more riding for me until the sun goes down. 

24508.84


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

24508.84 + 18.22 = *24,527.06*

107 degrees? That is hot, but with a name with 'fire' in it, should it matter?


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

SeattSlayer said:


> 24508.84 + 18.22 = *24,527.06*
> 
> 107 degrees? That is hot, but with a name with 'fire' in it, should it matter?


haha, yea it matters, I'm only good for about 10 miles right now, and that's in lower 90ish degree weather. The name actually refers to a specialty Trans Am from the late 70s that was sold through dealerships. The Fire Am cars were built to handle better than the factory spec would allow by Herb Adams. Herb was the guy who designed/set up the 2nd gen Trans Am suspension in the first place.

Just did 2 miles on the trainer to try to figure out what vibration my wife is talking about on her commuter. 24527.06+2

24529.06


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

24529.06 + 57.28 = 24586.34
(541.68 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

24586.34 +9.13 miles today+22.49 yesterday=24617.96


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

24617.96 + 11= 24628.96

439.32


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

24628.96 + 69 = 24697.96


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

24697.96 + 11.8 = *24709.76*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

24,709.76 + 51.52 = *24,761.28*

(507.35 ytd)


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

+8.16= 24769.44


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

24769.44+4.58

24774.02


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

24774.02+5.75

24775.19


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

24775.19 + 8.8 (ride at dupont with my life buddy!) = 24783.99


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

24783.99 + 6.6 = 24790. 59


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

24,790.59 = 40 = 24,830.59


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

24,830.59 + 23.98 = *24,854.57*

(531.33 ytd)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

24,854.57 + 19.22 = *24,873.79*


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

24,873.79+4.45=24878.24


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

24878.24 + 4.67 (psycho spiderweb ride at farm) *24882.91*


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

24882.91 + 173 = 25055.91 

173 month of June

355 YTD


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

25055.91 + 10.74 = *25,066.65*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

25066.65 + 54.10 = 25120.75
(595.78 ytd)


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Month of June 114.8

25120.75 + 114.8 = 25235.55


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

25235.55 + 217.58 = *25453.13*


----------



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)

25453.13 + 9.3 this week = 25,462.43


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

25,462.43 + 396.82 = *25,859.25* miles.

June mileage.


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

25894.8 + 427.94 = 26,322.74


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

25,859.2 + 35.6 = *25894.8*


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

Double post as eokerholm and I posted at the same time and didn't want to mess up the running total.

25894.8 + 427.94 = 26,322.74


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

26,322.74 + 6.25 = 26328.99


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

26,328.99+4.8=26,333.79


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

26333.79 + 11 = 26344.79

(450.32)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

26344.79 + 10.48 = *26,355.27*

(674.32)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

26,322.74 + 9.6 = *26,332.34*

Thanks for fixing!
Erik


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

26,332.34 + 22.32 = *26,354.66*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

26354.66 + 55.93 = 26410.59
(651.71 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

26410.59 + 10.71 (raspberry ridge). = 26421.30


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

26421.30 + 14.96 = *26,436.26*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26,436.26 + 9.47 = 26445.73

(540.80 ytd)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

26445.73 + 10.73 = *26,456.46*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26,456.46 + 11.39 = 26,467.85

(552.19 ytd)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

26467.85 + 35.43 = 26503.28
(686.14 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phowardtx (May 17, 2012)

First Post: 
I picked up a cheap Specialized on Craigslist about 3 months ago to lose some weight while actually having fun. After downloading a tracking app and registering on this site I've logged 308.13 miles thus far (that I've actually kept track of) and lost 20lbs...hopefully many more to come....

26503.28 + 308.13 = *26811.41*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

26811.41 + 14.96 = *26,826.37*


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

26,826.37 + 4.65 = 26,831.02


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

kick butt phowardtx!!! 
26831.02 + 5.64 = *26836.66* (spiderfest farm loop 2X)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

26836.66+30=26866.66
(480.32)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

26866.66 + 7.4 = *26,874.06*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

*26,874.06 + 15.37 = 26,889.43*


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

just saw me and mark! used the same starting number I'll add mine on to my next one.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

26,889.43+39.72=*26933.55*
2 weeks worth of riding, just started using a gps tracker for my rides since I'm doing more than just a few miles each weekend.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

26933.55 + 31.85 = 26965.40
(513)


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok March 1st to June 1st Sierra Vista Arizona to Bismarck North Dakota 2400 miles


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know if it is too late for me to get in on this as I haven't posted here and don't have time to read the whole thread. But if I can.

7.5 miles

26965.40 + 7.5= *26972.90*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zerodish said:


> ok march 1st to june 1st sierra vista arizona to bismarck north dakota 2400 miles





ginty said:


> i don't know if it is too late for me to get in on this as i haven't posted here and don't have time to read the whole thread. But if i can.
> 
> 7.5 miles
> 
> 26965.40 + 7.5= *26972.90*


26972.90 + 2,400.00 = *29,372.90*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks AZ.MTNS, and way to go zerod!

29,372.90 + 22.35 = *29,395.25*

(782.41)


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

29,395.25+9.6=*29,404.85*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

29404.85 + 95.40 = 29500.25
(781.54 ytd)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

29500.25 + 14.93 = *29,515.18*

^^^^Very close in stats to ^^^^


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

29 515.18 + 6.19 =* 29,521.37*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

29521.37 + 51 = 29572.37
(564)


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

29572.37 + 5.06 = 29577.43


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

29577.43 + 10.85 = *29,588.28*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

29,588.28 + 15.37 = *29,603.65*


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

29,603.65 + 5.00 = *29608.65*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

29608.65 + 1.75 (Ride with Eric who bonked) + 11.95 (Raspberry Ridge and table rock rd.) = *29622.35*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

*I'm Back!*

After being sick for two weeks with a bad cold, it felt so good to be back on the trails! :thumbsup:

29,622.35 + 6.33 = 29,628.68

(558.52 ytd)


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

29628.68+ 172.08= 29800.76


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

29,800.76 + 11.95 = *29,812.71*

(570.46 ytd)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

29,812.71 + 51.18 = *29,863.89*


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

29,863.89+243.89=30,107.78


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

30,107.78 + 10.84 = *30,118.62*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

30118.62 + 21.62 = *30140.24*
(802.86 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30,140.24 + 6.33 = *30,146.57*

(576.79 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

30146.57 + 30 = 30176.57

(594)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

30176.57 + 26.70 = *30203.27*
(829.56 ytd)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

30203.27 + 15.37 = *30,218.64*

(900.95)


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

Newbie here 14 from last week I will start posting as I remember.
30,218.64 + 14 = 30232.64


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

30232.64+33= 30262.64
(627)


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

30262.64+5.05=*30267.7*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

30267.7 + 10.61 = *30,278.31*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

30,278.31 + 7.35 (dupont with Eric and LB) = *30285.66*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30,285.66 + 4.12 = *30,289.78*

(580.92 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

30289.78 + 25 = 30316.78
(652)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30,316.78 + 12.01 = *30,328.79*

(592.93 ytd)


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

30,328.79 + 32.4 = 30,361.19


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

ruth415 said:


> 445.96 + 7.31 sweet, steep, singletrack = 453.27


Ruth's info above ^^= 30814.46 + 8.25 = 30822.71


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30822.71 + 20.1 = *30,842.81*

did Ruth's get added in correctly?


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

eokerholm said:


> 30822.71 + 20.1 = *30,842.81*
> 
> did Ruth's get added in correctly?


I added it in above and double checked my math looks good to me. added 453.27 if it was suppose to be something else based off his post then it may be wrong.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

30,842.81 + 52.16 = *30,894.97*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30,894.97 + 11.98 = *30,906.95*

(604.91 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30,906.95 + 17.6 = *30,924.55*


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

30,924.55 + 1502.00 (June) + 421 (July) = *32,847.60*

Woody


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

32,847.60 + 10.65 = *32,858.25*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

32,858.25 + 6.33 = *32,864.58*

(611.24 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

32864.58 + 30.2 = 32894.78
(682)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

heitschj said:


> New to the forum. Got in 40 on my long ride of Satruday, 06/23/12.


Welcome!

Please add what you rode to the latest post and give new total for the next person.

Easy as that.
(not sure why they peanut one is getting stuck).


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

32894.78 + 11 = 32905.78
(693)


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

32905.78 + 226.5 = 33,132.28 July's mileage

(581.5 YTD)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

For some extra motivation...i linked in another thread to check out the Riding with GPS August Riding Challenge.
15, 30, 60 hour challenges in August. Post up your mileage here.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

33,132.28 + 43.97 = *33176.25*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

33176.25 + 610.35 = *33,786.60* miles.

July mileage.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

33,786.60 + 12.01 = *33,798.61*

(623.24 ytd)


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

33,798.61 + 358 = *34156.61*

I had to reset my bike computer, and that was the last total amount shown. I really have more miles to add, but not sure of the amount before adding my bike computer.


----------



## playball23 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Motivating...*

Hi Guys,

Just want to take a minute and tell you guys this is inspiring. Have been lurking for a couple weeks and reading a lot. 6"4 290 lbs down from 320 lbs.

I am just now looking at my first MTB and hope I can grab one soon and contribute to the board. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

*30822.71 + 9.15 = 30831.86*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

30831.86 + 15.21 = *30,847.07*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

30847.07 + 30 = 30877.07
(723)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30,877.07 + 16.14 = *30,893.21*

(639.38 ytd)


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

30,893.21+596.4=31489.61


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

31,489.61 + 20.3 = *31,509.81*

(659.58 ytd)


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

31509.81 + 397 = *31906.81*

Last months riding


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

31906.81 + 43 = 31949.81
8/5/12 43 miles mtb
(766)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

31,949.81 + 8.01 = *31,957.82*

(667.59 ytd)


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

31,957.82+15.67=31,973.49


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

seems to be a glitch in the forum. (last 3 posts at bottom out of order compared to the newer posts).

Busted 
31,973.49 + 7.9 at Revielle Peak Ranch = *31,981.39*

Texas Slick Rock. Definitely worth a trip if you're within distance....

1075 feet in just under 8 miles. OUCH.
Many more miles available. It was just hot at 105+ on the granite.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

31,981.39 + 34.7 = *32,015.09*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

32,015.09 + 15.15 = *32,030.24*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

32030.24 + 32 = 32062.24
(798)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

32,062.24 + 12.03 = *32,074.27*

(679.62 ytd)


----------



## timk125 (Jun 28, 2010)

MhzMonster said:


> 32,062.24 + 12.03 = *32,074.27*
> 
> (679.62 ytd)


I'll throw in my YTD. 32074.27+194 = *32,268.27*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

32268.27+19=32287.27
(817)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

32,287.27 + 20.77 = *32,308.04*

(700.39 ytd)


----------



## timk125 (Jun 28, 2010)

32,308.04 + 5.1 = *32,313.5*

Hey, every mile counts right?


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Sure does!

32,313.5 + 20.5 = *32,334.0*


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

32,334.0+10.72=32,344.72


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

32,344.72 + 15.1 =* 32,359.82*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

32,359.82 + 12.48 (table rock rd, lettered rock ridge) = *32,372.30*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

32372.30 + 24.13 = 32396.43
(853.69 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

32396.43+11=32407.43
(828)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

32407.43 + 14.21 = *32,421.64*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

32421.64 + 11 = 32432.64
(839)


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

32432.64+8.08=*32440.72*


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

32440.72 + 658.90 = 33099.62


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

33099.62 + 12.5 = *33112.12*
(851.5)


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

33112.12+17.43=*33,129.55*


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

33,129.55+15.23 = 33,144.78


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

33,144.78 + 72.23 = *33,217.01*

(1106.27)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

33,217.01 + 6.30 = *33,223.31*

(706.70 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

33,223.31 + 9.36 (dupont mine mtn,laurel ridge,shoals,CMS, Bridal,Conservation,Julia,Reasonover Creek) w/LB = *33,232.67*


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going with what PHBIKE posted: 33,223.31 + 9.36 (dupont mine mtn,laurel ridge,shoals,CMS, Bridal,Conservation,Julia,Reasonover Creek) w/LB = 33,232.67

33,232.67 +6.46 = *33239.13*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

33239.13 + 12.4 = *33,251.53* miles.


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

33251.53 + 67 = 33318.53


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

33318.53 + 14.87 = *33,333.4*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

33333.4 + 45.61 = 33379.01
(899.3 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

33379.01 + 83 = *33462.01*
(934.5)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

33462.01 + 26.86 = 33488.87
(926.16)


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

33488.87+12.51=*33,501.38*


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

33501.38 plus a few rides. 5.6+5.6+ 2+2+3+10=28.2

33529.58


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

33529.58+8.79=*33,538.37*


----------



## timk125 (Jun 28, 2010)

33,538.37 + 40 = *33,578.37*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

33,578.37 + 91.89 = 33670.26


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

36,995.59 <--- Audited CORRECT TOTAL as of 1223 hrs CDT, 08/20/2012.

Please use this total when posting next mileage addition. I just spent 3 hours auditing the mileage in this thread. I ignored totals and simply added each unique mileage addition from all 700+ posts. I am documenting the audit information I obtained below.

*In the meantime, PLEASE follow the directions below for properly posting mileage additions:

1) DO NOT put anything in the Post "Title" field.

2) On the first line of the Post "Body" field, put the following, and ONLY the following:

Current Total Miles + your miles = NEW Total Miles

3) IF you want to say/type ANYTHING else in the post, PLEASE put a double line feed AFTER the first line (Hit ENTER twice), so that only the mileage math is on the first line.

4) Please don not include ANYTHING but the math on the first line... no descriptions, explanations, or anything else. JUST the math: OLD Total + Your Miles = NEW Total

Thanks!!! This will make it much easier to keep the mileage totals correct, and for the next poster to find the correct total to which he/she should add their miles*

*AUDIT HISTORY:*

Page 1 - 467.27
Page 2 - 1034.22
Page 3 - 1689.19
Page 4 - 2523.51
Page 5 - 2980.56
Page 6 - 3818.09
Page 7 - 5196.71
Page 8 - 6024.99
Page 9 - 7102.24
Page 10 - 8411.06
Page 11 - 9649.63
Page 12 - 10816.12
Page 13 - 11395.33
Page 14 - 12790.16
Page 15 - 14499.02
Page 16 - 15556.19
Page 17 - 17512.44
Page 18 - 19135.54
Page 19 - 19919.57
Page 20 - 20786.25
Page 21 - 22086.14
Page 22 - 23926.90
Page 23 - 24554.20 + 40 from heitschj's post that fiream400 added = 24594.20
Page 24 - 26303.66
Page 25 - 29393.25
Page 26 - 30279.30
Page 27 - 33748.39 + "Ruth's Mileage correction" of 453.27 = 34201.66
Page 28 - 35766.05
*Page 29 - 36995.59 as of "cautery's" post of 91.89 miles on 08/20/2012*
___________________________________________________________________

*This audit incorporates the mileage from these three posts at the bottom of the tree:

6-25-2012 heitschj, and the response by eokerholm around 08/14/2012 or so peanut09 post from the first part of August quoting ruth 415's post up of the 453.27 miles listed in the correction. The original ruth415 post seems to have vanished, but the mileage is safely captured.

The above referenced posts that do not fall correctly in the timeline, can and should be deleted.*


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

We must be bad at math!


----------



## phowardtx (May 17, 2012)

36,995.59 + 136.79 = *37,132.38*

(444.92)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

37132.38 + 19 = 37151.38


(953.5)


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

37132.38 + 19 = 37151.38

This is a post fro "krue". He posted a mileage update to a post that happened a while back, and it put the running total way up the tree...

*Hey guys... post your mileage updates as responses to donalson's ORIGINAL post, so that each update to the total is at the root of the thread tree.*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37151.38 + 15.4 =* 37,166.78*


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

37,166.78+12.18=*37,178.96*


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

37,178.96 + 8.12 = *37187.08*


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

37187.08+4=37,191.08


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

37,191.08 + 86 = 37277.08

over 1/2 way thru the year and only 1/2 way there, we're slacking off :nono:


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

37277.08 + 46.13 = 37323.21

(972.29)


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

37,323.21 + 43.07 = 37366.28

Come on guys... we all need to pick up the pace and ride more.

To meet the 65,000 goal by the end of the year, we need to AVERAGE 1535.21 miles per week. And that means beating that number by a bunch per week before the weather and light is favorable.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

37366.28 + 10.63 dupont (longside, rock quarry, buck ridge, micajah, wilkie, cedar rock, burnt mtn)
= *37376.91*


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

37376.91+16.01=*37,392.92*


----------



## weirdwallpaper (Jul 10, 2012)

37,392.92+9.8=37402.72


First ride on a full suspension bike ever, love it so far. So smooth downhill that you don't even realize how fast you are going until you get into trouble.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

37,402.72 + 28.06 = *37,430.78*

(734.76 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37,430.78 + 30.8 = *37,461.58*

Hoping to get more tonight .
Time change will allow more before work.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

37461.58 + 20.43 = 37482.01

(992.72 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

37,482.01 + 11.92 = *37,493.93*

(746.68 ytd)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

37,493.93 + 196.8 = *37,690.73*

Club ride (RSVP)


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I can add atleast 400 more.

37,690.73+400=*38090.73*miles


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

38090.73 + 22.14 =* 38112.87*

(1014.86 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

38,112.87 + 6.30 = 38,119.17

(752.98 ytd)


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2012)

38,119.17 + 7.86 = 38,127.03


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

38127.03 + 386 = *38513.03*


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

38127.03 + 68.5 = 38195.53

new to the forum


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

38195.53 + 92 = 38287.53


Vacation took a chunk out of my mileage...


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

38287.53 + 13.83 (dupont...jim branch, to hilltop, conservation, buck forest, triple falls, high falls, covered bridge, conservation, pitch pine, three lakes, conservation, buck forest, white pine, hooker creek, ridgeline) = *38301.36*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Correction Post:* Seawolf and atomicmanatee posted additions to the same total. Follow-on posts were made to atomicmanatee's total. All subsequent addition is correct, so I am correcting the total by adding Seawolf's 386 miles into the running total last updated by phbike.

38301.36 + 386 = 38687.36


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

38687.36 + 56.4 = 38743.76


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

38743.76 + 38.8 = *38,772.56*


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

38,772.56 + 425.00 = 39,197.56
(August Miles)

Woody


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

39197.56 + 88.07 = *39285.63*

(1102.93 ytd)


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

39285.63 + 15.23 = *39,300.86*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

39,300.86 + 14.87 = *39,315.73*


----------



## JayTen (Sep 8, 2012)

39,315.73 + 1369.40 = *40,685.13*

YTD Total; just discovered the sub forum.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40,685.13 + 21.06 = *40,706.19 *

(774.04 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40,706.19 + 18.3 = *40,724.49*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

40,724.49 + 40 = 40,764.49


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

40,764.49 + 46.08 = *40,810.57*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

40810.57 + 21.68 = 40832.25

(1123.71 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*40,832.25* is the current mileage total!

Leo4677 is a SPAMMER!

Would someone PLEASE delete his post and ban the account!


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

PLEASE delete this post...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

cautery said:


> Welcome back, Leo4677! Please do me a favor and read the edit/updates to donalson's original (1st) post in this thread on how to post mileage updates. *I've already made a corrected post to add your mileage in this time.*
> 
> Thanks for helping out, and again, welcome back!
> 
> PS - Just wondering... have you been in a coma for 9 months, or perhaps use an "alternate" calendar or something? "Happy New Year"? Just kidding!


Leo is a spammer, you may want to remove his mileage.

AZ.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Leo is a spammer, you may want to remove his mileage.
> 
> AZ.


Done... I hate SPAMMERS... If I was a mod/admin, I'd go delete the relevant posts and put Leo's account on permanent ban.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

40,832.25+6.02=*40,838.27*


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

40,838.27 + 222.95 = 41061.22


My total since I started logging this year. Newbie joining in on the fun. Hope it's ok in bulk as such.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

41061.22 + 15.4 = *41,076.62*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

41,076.62 + 9.61 = *41,086.23*

ride at dupont testing Leader/Recon build


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

41086.23 + 11.5 = 41097.73


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

41097.73 + 7.9 = 41105.63


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

41105.63 + 10.61 = *41,116.24*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

41,116.24 + 15.73 = *41,131.97*

(1374.38)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

41131.97 + 21.74 = *41153.71*

(1145.45 ytd)


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

41153.71 + 18.2 = 41171.93

(three short rides last week)


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

41153.71 + 24.9 + 14.7 = 41193.31

Couple rides last week


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

41193.31 + 15.00 =* 41208.31*

Dupont- lake imaging, jim branch, issac heath, hill top, lake imaging, buck forest, conservation, pitch pine, 3 lakes, conservation, airstrip, shelter rock, conservation, buck forest, white pine, hooker creek, ridgeline


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*41226.51* <------Corrected Total; Audited thru this post.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

41226.51 + 52.68 = *41279.19*

(1198.13 ytd)


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

41279.19+16.29=*41295.48*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

41295.48 + 45.9 = *41341.38*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

41,341.38 + 15 = 41,356.38


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

41,356.38 + 21.5 = 41.377.88


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

atomicmanatee said:


> 41,356.38 + 21.5 = 41.377.88


I have been riding roughly 37 miles a week for the whole year, but, since I didn't track it properly, I'll use only the data I have saved under Mytracks, which isn't much, but any bit will help the total miles!

41,377.88 + 321.05 = 41,698.93


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

41,698.93 + 20.1 = *41,719.03*


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

41719.03 + 72.08 = *41791.11*

Had at least another 200 miles from earlier in the summer, but didn't have GPS back then so I don't have an accurate record of what I rode.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

41791.11 + 14.95 = *41,806.06*


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

41,806.06 + 5 = *41,811.06 *


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

50calray said:


> 41,806.06 + 5 = *41,811.06 *


41,811.06 + 16.34 = 41,827.40


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

tillers_rule said:


> 41,811.06 + 16.34 = 41,827.40


41,827.40 + 4.4 = *41,831.8 *


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

41,831.8 + 51 = * 41882.8 *


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

41882.8 + 10.84 =* 41,893.64*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

41893.64 + 13 = 41906.64

(1211.13 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

41,906.64 + 5.2 = *41,911.84*

That's yesterday's ride, today I'm hitting up the gym.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

41,911.84 + 17.6 = *41,929.44*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

41929.44 + 40 = *41969.44*

(1251.13 ytd)


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

41,969.44 + 15 = 41,984.44


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

41,984.44 + 57.14 = *42,041.58*

(810.12 ytd)


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

42,041.58 + 38.69 = *42080.27*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

MhzMonster said:


> 41,984.44 + 57.14 = *42,041.58*
> 
> (810.12 ytd)


42,041.58 + 16.43 = 42,058.01

I apologize for never having red font, but i post from my phone and its not that easy.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

42,080.27 + 16.43 = *42,096.7*

Corrected Total to put Tillers_Rule's mileage in the total.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

42,096.7+14.58=*42,111.28*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

42,111.28 + 14.25 = 42,125.53


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

42,125.53 + 7.79 = *42,133.32*

(817.91 ytd)


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

42,133.32 + 200 = *42,333.32*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

```

```



sir_crackien said:


> 42,133.32 + 200 = *42,333.32*


42,333.32 + 10.47 = 42,343.79


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

42,343.79 + 14.19 = *42,357.98*


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

42,357.98 + 3.8 = *42,361.78*

Mixed in a couple days in the gym as well.


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

42,361.78 + 12.5 = 42374.28


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

42,374.28 + 3.7 = *42,377.98*

Found some extra time to log a few more miles.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

42,377.98 + 14.25 = 42,392.23


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

42,392.23 + 11.59 = *42,403.82*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

42403.82 + 20.77 = 42424.59

(1271.9 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

42,424.59 + 487.00 = 42,911.59

(September Miles)

Woody


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

42,911.59 + 10.82 = *42,922.41*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

42,922.41 + 10.51 = *42,932.92*

Buck Forest, White Pine, Hooker Creek, Ridgeline, Lake Imaging, Jim Branch, Hilltop, Buck Forest, Covered Bridge, High Falls, Triple Falls, Buck Forest


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

42932.92 + 15.50 = 42948.42

(1287.41 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mazzmond (Nov 4, 2011)

42948.42 + 872.14 = 43820.56

Lots of road, mountain and some indoor training thrown in. I'm 200.1 lbs this morning as well...will do my weigh ins after dinner for the rest of the year.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

mazzmond said:


> 42948.42 + 872.14 = 43820.56
> 
> lots of road, mountain and some indoor training thrown in. I'm 200.1 lbs this morning as well...will do my weigh ins after dinner for the rest of the year.


43820.56 + 13.83 = *43,834.39*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

43,834.39 + 20.9 = *43,855.29*

Mileage checked thru this date.


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

43,855.29 + 7.21 = 43,862.50


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

43862.50 + 12.20 = 43874.70

(1299.61 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

43862.50 + 22 = 43884.50


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

43,874.70 + 22 = *43,896.70*

Correction to put atomicmanatee's mileage into the count...


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

43,896.70 + 16.37 = *43,913.07*



cautery said:


> 43,874.70 + 22 = *43,896.70*
> 
> correction to put atomicmanatee's mileage into the count...


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Never mind... it appears that the quote order doesn't impact the default subject line pickup... My bad... Apologize for the mistake. Thanks for helping us all reach the goal!

Hey there! Would you do us all a big favor?

If you are going to quote the previous mileage in your mileage additions, please place YOUR mileage calculations ABOVE the QUOTE...

That way the current total will appear in the subject line by default... Thanks!


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

any way to delete the last 7 posts or whatever is out of wack with those?

closing shop early to head home and ride.
Shooting for something in the 30-40+ range....Oh will be welcomed! Stay tuned....


----------



## phowardtx (May 17, 2012)

43,913.07 + 211.01 = *44,124.08*

(655.93 ytd)


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

44124.08 + 24.7 = 44148.78


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

44148.78 + 14.28 = *44,163.06*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

44,163.06 + 17.5 = *44,180.56*

Sorry, too windy, had to turn around yesterday.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

44,180.56+17.49=*44,198.05*


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

44,198.05 + 8.14 = *44,206.19*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

44,206.19 + 8.7 = 44,214.89


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

44,214.89 + 25.5 = *44,240.39*


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

44,240.39+15.76=*44,256.15*


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

44,256.15 + 5.6 = *44, 261.75*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

44,261.75 + 14.57 = *44,276.32*

The NW's beautiful summer/early fall weather gonna change this week. :sad::sad:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm late to this thread but I'll add the total I've recorded so far this year then add rides as they go

44,276.32 + 1,310.18 = *45,586.5*


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

45,586.5 + 5.1 = *45,591.6*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

45,591.60 + 11.68 = *45,603.28*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

45,603.28 + 6.17 = *45,609.45*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

45,609.45 + 16.49 = *45,625.94*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

45,625.94 + 17.84 = *45,643.78*

_(835.75 ytd)_


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

45,643.78 + 4.2 = *45,647.98*

FYI: Kickboxing the night before your morning ride equals pain lol I'm really sore!


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

45647.98 + 27 = 45674.98

(1326.61 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

45,674.98 + 10.48 = *45,685.46*

_(846.23 ytd)_


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

45,674.98 + 17.23 = *45,692.21*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

45,692.21 + 13.5 = *45705.71*

Dupont route:
Lake imaging/jim branch/ isaac heath/ hilltop/wintergreen/lake imaging/buck forest/chesnut oak/joanna rd/twin oaks/ briery fork/ grassy creek/ sandy/ thompson cemetary/ white pine/ hickory mtn/ridgeline


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Must've made a wrong turn or two on this charity ride

45705.71 + 48.79 = 45754.5


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

45754.5 + 122.5 = 45877

September's Rides, D&L Trail and Pine Creek Rail Trail miles


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

45,877 + 50 = 45,927

Finally getting back on the bike. out since June due to my ankle. Still a fatboy.


----------



## jpodell (Sep 4, 2011)

45927+1296 (April 1 to Sept 30) =47,223


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

*47,223.0* miles.

Had a spammer adding mileage, just making sure the correct mileage total carried forward.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

47,223.0 + 521.8 = 47,744.8

Forgot to update since March :-(


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

47,744.8 + 10.46 = *47,755.26*

_(856.68 ytd)_


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

47,755.26 + 5.4 = *47,760.66*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

47760.66 + 26.88 =*47787.54*

(1353.49)


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

47787.54 + 8.57 = *47,796.11*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Finished rebuilding the trek I've had for 16 years as a 1x7, took it for a sunset cruise.

47796.11 + 11.24 = 47,807.35


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

47,807.35 + 12.04 = *47,819.39*

_(868.72 ytd)_


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

47,829.87 <---- audited mileage through this post 

(one correction to add mileage that was added to old total).


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

47,829.87 + 117.02 = *47,946.89*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

47,946.89 + 5.6 = *47,952.49*


----------



## jkorbes (Feb 7, 2012)

47,952.49 + 851.38 = *48,803.87*

6/14-present.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

48,803.87 + 70 = *48,873.87*

Hoping to get more this weekend


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

48873.87 + 12.92 = 48, 886.79


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

48886.79 + 178.4 = 49065.19


Catching up... I surf here, so let me contribute.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

49065.19 + 22.64 = *49,087.83*

Two rides, one short and one long. Both good.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

49,087.83 + 4.81 = *49,092.64*

Casual pace at farm
343.02 YTD :madman:


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

49092.64 + 10.66 = 49103.30


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

49103.30 + 111.2 = 49214.5

last week and half


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

49103.30 + 22.80 = 49125.10

(1376.29)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

49125.10 + 6.31 = *49,131.41*

_(875.04 ytd)_


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

49,131.41 + 8.19 =* 49,139.6*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Rode to work yesterday, and took a detour on the way home to meet a fellow MTBR'r for some gravel grinding

49,139.6 + 31.95 = 49,171.55


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

49,171.55+27.56=*49,199.11*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

49,199.11 + 12.02 = *49,211.13*

_(887.06 ytd)_


----------



## Whistlepig (Oct 16, 2012)

49,211.13 + 3.48 = *49,214.61*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*49,326.81* <---- audited total through this post


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

49,326.81 + 12.05 = *49,338.86*

_(899.11 ytd)_


----------



## Whistlepig (Oct 16, 2012)

49,338.86 + 3.46 = 49,342.32


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

49,342.32 + 9.33 + 4.27 = *49355.92*

9.33 dupont-longside/pine tree/cascade/pine tree/wilkie/longside/CMS/little river/cedar rock/big rock/CMS to car

4.27 casual farm ride


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

49355.92 = 17.15 = *49,373.07*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

49,373.07 + 36.48 = *49409.55*


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

49409.55 + 9.22 + 19.4 = *49,438.17*

The 9.22 should be more like 11, but some dummy was late getting to the trail and in his rush forgot to start his GPS right away.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

49,438.17 + 15.8 = *49,453.97 *

4-5 miles was actually commuting...hoping to start commuting more as well as trail riding.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

49453.97 + 26.2 = *49480.17*

(1402.49 ytd)


----------



## Whistlepig (Oct 16, 2012)

49480.17 + 3.45 = *49483.62*


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

49483.62 + 349 = 49832.62

October miles

Woody


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

49832.62+13.84=*49,846.46*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

49,832.62 = 16.29 = *49,848.91
*


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Tillers_Rule said:


> 49,832.62 = 16.29 = *49,848.91
> *


Wrong starting number.:nono:


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

49,373.07 + 46.4= *49,419.47*

Gorgeous Fall weather, High 70s, low 80s, will be riding more this weekend


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

The correct current total is 49,909.15


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

millargeo said:


> the correct current total is 49,909.15


49,909.15 + 26.4 = *49,935.55*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

millargeo said:


> Wrong starting number.:nono:


Yea, it's king of hard to keep track when the total mile count from the post '1 day ago' is hundreds of miles MORE than the mile count from the post '1 hour ago'

And I'm pretty sure the two of us entered our mileage around the same time, so maybe you used wrong starting number


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

49,935.55 + 82 = 50017.55


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

1 commute from a while ago, and a storm cleanup ride today

50017.55 + 32.49 = 50,050.04


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

50,050.04 + 50 = 50,100.04


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

50,100.04 + 4.03 + 9.22 = *50,113.29*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

50,113.29 + 36.41 = *50,149.70*

Audited Total thru this post.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

50,149.70+15.19=*50,164.89*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Commute is getting cold

50,164.89 + 22.34 = 50,187.23


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

50,187.23 + 814.7 = *51,001.93*

(Catch up from past couple of months)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

51001.93 + 33.5 = *51035.43*

(1435.99 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

51035.43 + 13.75 = *51,049.18*

any way to delete the posts at the end of the thread? they're stuck


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

51,049.18 + 16.58 =* 51,065.76
*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

51,065.76 + 5.66 = *51071.42*

2 laps here at farm


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

51071.42 + 5.42 = *51076.84*

Duthie!


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

51076.84+39.5=51116.34

am commute is getting super cold. hopefully my cold weather stuff is delivered in the next couple of days


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Just found this thread... 

This isn't all my riding for the year, but the ones tracked by endomondo report 517 miles so

51116.34+517=51633.34


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

51633.34 + 6.8 = *51,640.14*
Sadly not much dirt time on this ride. My skipping chain meant that I pretty much rode to the trails and then rode back.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

51,640.14 + 19.5 = 51,659.64


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

51,659.64 + 30.4 = *51,690.40 *

My largest week to date as well as officially logging 100 miles since I started ridding again.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

51,690.40 + 46.40 = *51,736.44*

Total audited through this post.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

51,736.44 + 13.8 + 8.35 = *51,758.59*


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

51,758.59 + 200 (atleast)= *51,958.59*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

51958.59 + 33.05 = 51991.64

(1469.04 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Cross race + ride home on Sunday 

51991.64 + 16.5 = 52008.14


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

52008.14 + 13.1 = *52,021.24*

Brr. The thermometer said 42, but it was freezing in some of the low spots.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

52021.24 + 15 = 52036.24

(1484.04ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

52036.24 + 10.88 = *52047.12*

Pisgah-Trace Ridge, Wash Creek, Wash Creek Rd., Spencer Gap, Trace Ridge, Neverending Rd. (out and back for about 1 mile) Trace Ridge, Wash Creek (again) up to Parking

(373.16 YTD LAME!!!!)


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

52047.12+12.85= *52059.97*


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

52059.97 + 19.78 = *52079.75*

(1503.82 ytd)


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

52,079.75 + 56.7 = *52,136.45*

My largest week ever!!


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

52,136.45 + 12.9 + 5.16 = *52,154.51*

Just another great weekend of riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

52,154.51+27.68=*52,182.19*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

52,182.19 + 68.22 = *52,250.41*

Total audited thru this post.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

52,250.41 + 47.3 = *52297.71*


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

52,297.71 + 1,110.5 = 53,408.21


Just learned of the thread so I'm catching up. Miles are 1/1/12 - 11/19/12: 777.8 road and 332.7 mtb


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

53408.21 + 5.58 = 53413.79


2 laps here at farm YTD= 378.74


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

53,413.79 + 1,735.78 = 55,149.57 miles.


Mileage, Aug. 1 - Nov. 1.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

55,149.57 + 26.48 = *55,176.05*

_(925.59 ytd)_


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

55176.05 + 13.83 = *55189.88*

(1517.65 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

55189.88 + 10.32 = *55200.2*

Laurel mtn, connector, slate rock creek, yellow gap rd. 389.06 YTD


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

55200.0-337.8=*54862.2*

my riding from june until now... rode more rides in the summer but they were always shorter, finally got up to 15-20 mile rides. love pushing those long ones.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

54862.2+54.23=*54,916.43*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

54,916.43 + 31.16 = 54,947.59


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

alexcuse said:


> 54,916.43 + 31.16 = 54,947.59


54,947.59+12.86+4.36=*54964.81*


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Wait a second, the milage I all mixed up.

Milage deviated at 55,200.2. (Post 939)

Milage added afterwards totaled 482.91 ( including my recent 42.5)

Our total should be (please double check):

*55,683.11*


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Gonna have to be a big month to reach our goal...and we just had our first snow the other day; so you southern boys better pick up the slack.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

55,683.11 + 5 = *55,688.11*



50calray said:


> Wait a second, the milage I all mixed up.
> 
> Milage deviated at 55,200.2. (Post 939)
> 
> ...


Your math adds up for me, so I used that number.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

55,688.11 + 175.1 = 55,863.21


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

55,863.21 + 5.66 = 55868.87


2 laps at farm ytd = lame 394.72


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

Well i have been riding a good bit this year but not adding my miles in here:nono:so last update was in April been riding 3-4 times a week and had done multiple 1/2 centurys and centurys so looking at my endomondo logs i have missed logging here 3483 miles.

55868.87+3483=59351.87

I will try and keep the numbers up for the rest of the year keep up the Good work Clydes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

59,351.87 + 16.35 = *59,368.22*


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Just found this thread so I'll play catch up here. I started the year at 247 lbs and am down to 225 lbs after a lot of riding this year (for me anyways)...

59,368.22 + 932 = *60,300.22*


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Lunchtime loop with temps in the low 60's today in Denver. Life is good!

60,300.22 + 10.96 = *60,311.18*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

60,311.18 + 23.9 = 60,335.08


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

60,335.08 + 12.33 = *60,347.41*

Beautiful weather in Denver today - low 60's, sunny and got in 1670' of elevation gain over the 12.33 mile route, which should be snowed in by now!


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

60347.41 + 37.63 = *60385.04*

(1555.28 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

60385.04 + 11.65 = 60396.69


Lake imaging/ jim branch/ isaac heath/hilltop/b.f/conservation/ pitch pine/ 3 lakes/ conservation/B.F./ white pine/ hooker creek/ ridgeline 
(406.37 ytd)


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

60396.69 + 7.66= *60,404.35*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

60,404.35 + 18.63 = 60,422.98


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

60,422.98 + 24.6 = *60,447.58*

That's all I could do before my Quads started bugging me. I took a week off to let them rest and hope their good to go Monday. I still need 250 miles for my own personal goal.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

60,447.58 + 17.62 = *60,465.2*


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

60,465.2 + 311 = 60,776.20

For November
Woody


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

60,776.20 + 13.76 = *60,789.96*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

60,789.96 + 28 = 60,817.96


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

It was so nice out yesterday that I couldn't not ride to work.

60,817.96 + 20.77 = 60,838.73


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

It was almost 70F today in Denver so I took advantage of it and rode after I finished a software training session.

60,838.73 + 13.65 = *60,852.38*


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

OK coming in to help out. I had to replace the battery on my computer in February, but I've been waiting to post mine all at once.

*
60,852.38 + 1,451.1 = 62,303.48*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

62,303.48 + 558.29 = *62,861.77*

Nov. 1 - Dec. 1

Looks like this one is in the bag, great work guy's.


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

62,861.77 + 81 = *62942.77* 
MTB Miles since last post


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

62942.77 + 4154 = *67,096.77*
Spin Bike miles since Jan 1
12,836 Km's since Jan 1 (MTB, Road, and Spin)
We did it !!!!!, can we break 70K ?


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Sea Wolf said:


> 62942.77 + 4154 = *67,096.77*
> Spin Bike miles since Jan 1
> 12,836 Km's since Jan 1 (MTB, Road, and Spin)
> We did it !!!!!, can we break 70K ?


Sweet!!!

67,096.77 + 16.35 = *67,113.12*


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

67,113.12 + 34.97 = 67,148.09


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Sea Wolf said:


> 62942.77 + 4154 = *67,096.77*
> Spin Bike miles since Jan 1
> 12,836 Km's since Jan 1 (MTB, Road, and Spin)
> We did it !!!!!, can we break 70K ?


For SPIN bike miles, are you talking a "stationary" bike? If so, are those legit miles for this challenge?


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I throw mine in all at once?

67,148.09 +: 2,378.3 = *69,526.39*

Other stats (Year to date) :
Total Time 258hr 59m
Total Elev Gain 206,053ft
Total Rides 172

Weight on Jan 1: 258 lbs
Weight on Dec 5: 217 lbs


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

rogerfromco said:


> For SPIN bike miles, are you talking a "stationary" bike? If so, are those legit miles for this challenge?


From the first post of the thread:

"rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT"

I've been using a heart rate monitor, and in terms of %Max Heart Rate and Calories burnt, it goes Spin Bike followed closely by Road Bike (no downhills on the Spin Bike), then MTB. So for a Fat Boy Challenge, I do beleive they qualify.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Sea Wolf said:


> From the first post of the thread:
> 
> "rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT"
> 
> I've been using a heart rate monitor, and in terms of %Max Heart Rate and Calories burnt, it goes Spin Bike followed closely by Road Bike (no downhills on the Spin Bike), then MTB. So for a Fat Boy Challenge, I do beleive they qualify.


Cool. I just found this thread a few weeks ago and guess I should have read the initial post! LOL

BTW - impressive effort on your part this year!!!

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

*69,526.39 * miles.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*69.526.39* miles

Congratulations to everyone who put in the miles and hours to blow away this years goal!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

carry on


----------



## richkm20 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats! keep it up


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

This is awesome! It'd be interesting to see how much total weight was lost/gained by the riders too. Has that ever been done in conjunction with this thread? 
*
69,526.39 miles*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, thought we were in trouble but didn't realize so many people have been "saving up" all year. 

Nice work everyone - take the rest of the year off...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

AlexCuse said:


> Damn, thought we were in trouble but didn't realize so many people have been "saving up" all year.
> 
> Nice work everyone - take the rest of the year off...


this happens every year we do this... come oct or nov I start getting a bit worried we won't make it (not that i'm helping much these days doh)... and then people who've been logging miles all year long hit us up with one big shot...

I know in the last few years i've been doing this as the mod we've made it every year even though i've pushed for what I considered to be pretty high goals...

great job guys... hopefuly this next year i'll be able to contribute a bit more


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

69526.39 + 28 = 69554.39

Last outside miles for the year... On the trainer now, with no distance measurement... Great job everyone!

What's next year, 75K???


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

I posted here quite a bit earlier in the year. I went back to work and ride opportunities slowed way down. THEN I went OTB, broke my hand and riding stopped for almost three months. I'm back at it slowly and can add 193.6 miles to our over the top totals.

69554.39 + 193.6 = 69748.0

Great job everyone.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

donalson said:


> great job guys... hopefuly this next year i'll be able to contribute a bit more


100,000 next year?

69748.0 miles.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

69,748.0 + 47.3 = *69,795.3*

Awesome job guys!!!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

69,795.3 + 28.5 = 69,823.8


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

69,823.8+ 312=70,135.8


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

This ride put me over 1000 miles ridden for the year, which is a new record for me!

70,135.8 + 18.4 = 70,154.2

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

70,154.2 + 9.08 = *70,163.28*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

70,163.28 + 10.04 = *70,173.32*

_(935.63 ytd)_


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

70,173.32+21.73=*70,195.05*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

70,195.05 + 9.34 = 70,204.39


----------



## jpodell (Sep 4, 2011)

70,204.39+82 (Oct) +65(Nov)=70,351.39


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

70,351.39+16.54 = *70,367.93
*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

70,367.93 + 6.30 = *70,374.23*

_(941.92 ytd)_

58.08 more miles until I reach my personal goal of 1,000 this year. I really hope I find some motivation since it's been pretty lacking lately.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

70374.23 + 27 = 70401.23

(1582.28)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

70,401.23 + 10.05 = *70,411.28*

_(951.97 ytd)_


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

70,411.28+25.63=*70,436.91*


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

70,436.91+273=70709.91


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

70709.91 + 18.6 = *70,728.51*


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

70,728.51 + 63.02 = 70,791.53

My December Miles.


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

70,791.53 + 35.40 = *70,826.93*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

70,826.93 + 16.53 = *70,843.46*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

70,843.46 + 10.04 = *70,853.50*

_(962.01 ytd)_


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

MhzMonster said:


> 70,843.46 + 10.04 = *70,853.50*
> 
> _(962.01 ytd)_


9 snow covered singletrack and 30 snow and ice covered festivus night gravel grinder

70,853.50+39=70882.46


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

70,882.46 + 10.08 = *70,892.54*

_(972.09 ytd)_


----------



## FullsizeMike (Jun 22, 2012)

70,892.54 + 209.09 + 71101.63

Just saw this thread (last 2 months worth that I have been keeping track of)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

71101.63 + 15.50 = 71117.13

(1597.78)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

71117.13 + 10.05 = *71,127.18*

_(982.14 ytd)_


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

mhzmonster said:


> 71117.13 + 10.05 = *71,127.18*
> 
> _(982.14 ytd)_


71,127.18+73=71200.18


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

71,200.18 + 10.05 = *71,210.23*

_(992.19 ytd)_


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

71,210.23 + 15.5 = *71,225.73*

Great job this year folks! I didn't think we would make it and checked back and we were over 70K! 
Quite impressive.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

71,225.73 + 8.05 = *71,233.78*

_(1,000.24 ytd)_

**Woohoo!! * Hit my personal goal of 1,000 miles this year! (goal was only 500 miles last year)* :thumbsup:


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

hope to sneek one more ride in tomarrow but here is this mornings.

71,233.78+26=71259.78


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I get ot add my last bike of riding ventures to here for the year! 

71259.78+200 (ish) = 71459.78 miles! <-- even if we end on this its a gear number!


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

71459.78 + 35.20 = *71,494.98*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

71,494.98 + 9.85 = *71,504.83*

1 lap here at farm and Paris mtn ride.....2012 total is a weak 416.22 miles. It would be more if I didn't have a 1 yr old and 3 yr old so I can accept this


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

last ride of the year a fun romp in the woods while it was snowing

71,504.83+21=71,525.83


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

71525.83 + 10 = 71535.83

(1607.78 ytd)

Last ride of the year...happy new year to everyone...great job on blowing past the goal

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

71,535.83 + 12.1 = 71,547.93


I took a lot of time off for the holidays.

Official 2012 total: 312 miles ( unofficial: 350-375).

2013 Goal: 1200 miles


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

71,547.93 + 492 = *72039.93*


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

72039.93 + 37.3 = 72,077.23


(1325 miles on the year; next year 2000:thumbsup


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

72,077.23 + 2,370.9 = 74,448.13


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

74,448.13 + 344 = 74792.13

December miles

Great job everyone and have a great year.

Woody


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

74792.13 + 158.65 = 74950.78

613.95 for the year


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

last ride of the year

74,950.78 + 11.1 = 74,961.88


----------

